
Why the FAA's new drone rules fall short - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3015386/security/faa-drone-uav-rules-registration.html
======
stevep2007
The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) released rules governing the
registration of drones yesterday that left me slack-jawed – first with
disbelief, then with fear. The rules show that the FAA is oblivious to either
the risks of drones or the technological measures that could mitigate the
risks, or both.

